# Censo do Forum (parte III) - quais os Subforuns em que mais participas?



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

:dance:

(peço desculpa, para por a opção de mais que um voto por membro tive que fechar o thread anterior e abrir este... quem votou no outro que vote também neste, sff...)
max 3 votos por forumer!


----------



## mynuster (Aug 2, 2006)

os 3 primeiros


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

só pra chatear... O Forum Português é considerado um subforum?


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

daniel322 said:


> só pra chatear... O Forum Português é considerado um subforum?


Penso que sim, pelos menos é subfórum do euroscrapers!


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não sei o que te diga. Mas na minha opinião o nosso forum é formado pelos 5 subforuns + forum principal, portanto pode entrar no lote...


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

Este danny é tramado! :hilarious


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

:nocrook: :lol:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

em todos


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Que chato!!:tongue:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Que chato porque?


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Porque supostamente, no máximo, só devias votar em 3!!:no:


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

Não vi isso escrito peço desculpa


----------



## Reflex (Dec 18, 2004)

Não podias ver, não estava efectivamente escrito!!
(só no outro thread!)


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

Oooooops,enganei-me no voto :lol:


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Neste momento estes são os em que mais participo:
Forum Português 
O Café 
Além Fronteiras / Around the World


----------



## tuga14 (Jul 26, 2006)

eu é no café e no F P


----------



## doria (Feb 27, 2006)

os três primeiros


----------



## Bluesence (Apr 29, 2006)

Normalmente passo mais tempo no "projectos e construção" mas numa de ver os projectos novos e tal, mas não faço muitos posts aí. Sou mais activo no fórum português...


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Aqueles de metros e aeroportos!
:yes:


----------

